# Braham Pie Day - Pie Cycle Show, Braham MN



## ah8tk (Jul 29, 2011)

5th annual Pie Cycle Show, part of the Braham Pie Day festivities, a yearly celebration held the first Friday in August.  Friday August 5th 2011 - 10AM to 5PM.  Bring any type of bicycle to show, also tricycles and pedal cars welcome!! (no trophies)  Braham is 10 miles north of Cambridge just off HWY 65 on HWY 107.

We are always looking for interesting bikes to display at the show.  We have commitment from a few people with bikes ranging from balloon tires, Stingrays and other muscle bikes, Swing-Bikes of many varieties, and lots more.  I know that there are a few people out there that have some interesting bicycles, bring them up and show them. 

The local event consists of craft and food vendors in the park and down town area, a car show, music and entertainment, the bike show, and of course, pie.

http://www.pieday.com


----------

